# Ergun Caner's Anti-Calvinist Fatwa



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ergun Caner\'s Anti-Calvinist Fatwa*

Get your fatwa here


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 17, 2006)

Good grief - that's utterly horrid.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 17, 2006)

See this:
http://www.erguncaner.com/site/?p=138


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2006)

Very sad.


----------

